# Unable to use tool bar



## GaryHibbert (Dec 27, 2020)

For the last couple of weeks now I've been unable to access the tool bar (bold, italics, etc)., whenever I'm posting or replyingď.  I've tried logging out and back in again, but that did nothing.
Anybody else having this problem??
Gary


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 27, 2020)

Gary, try clicking on the little gear icon all the way on the right....that will turn it back on.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Dec 27, 2020)

In the tool bar is a little gear (settings), if everything is greyed out but the gear, touch the gear and should work. I just tested it and if the gear is highlighted everything else is greyed out


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 27, 2020)

Look at the gear I circled. If it's black then the toolbar is disabled. If gray then good to go


----------

